# Do you watch House, MD?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Who here watches House, MD, the TV show about Dr. House the head of diagnostic medicine who has an amazing ability to diagnose the weirdest and rarest of diseases and provide a cure all in 45 minutes of humor filled TV entertainment?  

I personally think the show is awesome and Dr. House's sarcastic, witty humor is what has gotten me hooked.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

*I do sometimes...*

Yeah, I see it on occasions... I dont follow it though. I have such a hectic schedule that I only watch t.v. on weekends or whatever down time I get. But from what I see its a good show to watch... I also like E.R. and and CSI.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I've never seen CSI but I do like ER. The only thing that I don't like on ER is that it seems to be wayyy too much drama and not enough real portrayal of a doctor's life.

Not that House, MD gets any more points in the realism department but ER seems to become overly dramatic and it seems after a while they just come up with new episodes that just have the same re-hashed storylines from some previous season...but hey, thats just my opinion


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

OH! How about Gray's Anatomy? Have you seen that one? I dont really like it all that much, but it doesnt hurt to watch it from time to time.


----------



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

I love House M.D. It is one of the best shows on tv at the moment, and guess what? Infectious disease is a fav. of mine, so watching house is a double treat. 

Anyways, I alos liek Grey's anatomy, although sometimes it falls flat but most of the time it is fun and interesting to watch. Man, I'm addicted with House!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

:? aahh I'm LOST! lolz I guess I'll be watching these lil shows you ppl enjoy when I get into medical college. Inshallah.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 26, 2006)

Until then...I got my own shows to watch :lol: lolz


----------



## eagle (Mar 10, 2006)

I love house. Dr. House is brilliant!

eagle


----------



## hrana (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not a fan of Dr. House. Somehow I've earned the nickname around the hospital and still can't figure out why. Grey's Anatomy is great although the last few shows kinda suck. They need to get off this entire Meredith-does-Seattle thing. Lost was great in the last episode but I'm getting tired of the entire thing of giving us one new fact and spending the rest of the episode meaninglessly learning about the characters lives. CSI Miami is cool. I have to admit that I'm a bit shallow. I only really watch it for the breathtaking HD shots of the city. Plus, it's kinda fun to see my old apartment building in Miami Beach in the episodes. :lol: 

You know what show rules? Entourage. Plain and simple--it's the best show on TV.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Entourage...humm, I have to look out for that one. I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## pedramrad (Feb 25, 2006)

hrana said:


> I'm not a fan of Dr. House. Somehow I've earned the nickname around the hospital and still can't figure out why. Grey's Anatomy is great although the last few shows kinda suck. They need to get off this entire Meredith-does-Seattle thing. Lost was great in the last episode but I'm getting tired of the entire thing of giving us one new fact and spending the rest of the episode meaninglessly learning about the characters lives. CSI Miami is cool. I have to admit that I'm a bit shallow. I only really watch it for the breathtaking HD shots of the city. Plus, it's kinda fun to see my old apartment building in Miami Beach in the episodes. :lol:
> 
> You know what show rules? Entourage. Plain and simple--it's the best show on TV.


 :shock: 

How can u not like House? I personally wish my doctors were like that (Both skillwise and personality wise) :roll:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I disagree. The best show on television was *The Wayans Bros.*


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

> I disagree. The best show on television was The Wayans Bros


Haha, thats funny. Yeah, they were kinda funny weren't they? Like Pah says, "Bang bang bang bang"....lol. :lol:


----------



## hrana (Jan 26, 2006)

pedramrad said:


> hrana said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a fan of Dr. House. Somehow I've earned the nickname around the hospital and still can't figure out why. Grey's Anatomy is great although the last few shows kinda suck. They need to get off this entire Meredith-does-Seattle thing. Lost was great in the last episode but I'm getting tired of the entire thing of giving us one new fact and spending the rest of the episode meaninglessly learning about the characters lives. CSI Miami is cool. I have to admit that I'm a bit shallow. I only really watch it for the breathtaking HD shots of the city. Plus, it's kinda fun to see my old apartment building in Miami Beach in the episodes. :lol:
> ...


LOL... thanks. And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why I hate that show. haha

Actually "Las Vegas" is great and I never miss The Colbert Report, The Daily Show and I grap the monologues from Leno and Conan for mp3 listening.


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

i actually pretty much love House. it's a good show that focuses on the medicine with just a little bit of drama...i'm working on getting through the first season right now actually. gotta love pakistan and all its dvds.


----------



## AllStar (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, I agree--I love House, MD too even though I don't understand 95% of it. My friend who's a 1st year med student says he maybe understands 20% of it so I guess I'm not an idiot since I'm only in undergrad.


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2006)

House, MD rocks. I'm interested to see though how many season they can keep it up---seems like they have to add more drama/emotional side to the plots to make it more appealing to the majority of people who are watching TV at primetime and have no idea what 99% of the jargon they use means.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

House MD rocks! I can't get enough of that show! Once you know what they're talking about it's a million times more interesting. But I think you're right, it's getting harder for the doctors behind the scenes to disguise all these diseases, and they're throwing in more soap-opera BS to keep the masses coming. Ah well.

The Wayans Bros. Now there's good television


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

This is all very good.

I love ER, Strong Medicine, and TLC night time real life ER situations.

I understand drama filled shows can get aggrevating, and half the time the medical terms they use they do not probably understand. But what I enjoy about the drama sometimes is the fact that it shows what the patients go through and what the physicians sometimes feel and go through also on the personal life side aside from all medicine 24.7.

One thing that does bother me about ER is the fact that they always have these new celebrities co-starring all the time and there is never stability within the show...but other than that it fits my schedule #laugh


----------



## Liquid_krystale (Jun 15, 2006)

My friend showed me the first episode of House MD, and from that day forth you wouldn't have been able to pry me away from my laptop (he actually burned the DVDs for me too) if you had the jaws of life. That show is the shizznit and the pithy little snippets Dr. House comes up with are just gold. Yeah...I know, I'm obsessed.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha yeah, the show keeps getting better and better with every season! Who's your favorite character on it besides House?


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

i dont know what other character i actually like at this point...i havent been watching lately cuz someone borrowed my dvds a few months ago and hasn't returned them as of yet. this is what i have to say to them btw #angry you know who you are. maybe i should have used the cursing smiley..hmm..

anyway, i definately hate that Boston Public guy. what a jerk. good actor tho.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

The other characters are lame. House makes that show what it is... Well, I guess his friend wilson is alllllllllllright and sometimes funny.


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

yeah the show IS getting better. i wasnt a fan, but now im starting to watch it more. i like the british doc..hes a cutie


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Isn't it weird how Hugh Laurie has a british accent in real life but on the show it doesn't come through at all? That stuff always fascinates me how people can do that.


----------



## maymay85 (Jul 13, 2006)

this upcoming season seems like its going to be more personal and dealing with house's life problems. he seems grumpier. ive just begun watching this because my floormates are into it...also in my sorority we;re all watching grey's anatomy, so we'll see how that goes; i havent watched it in a LONG time.


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

by the way,can anybody tell me at what time Grey's anatmy and House,MD are being shown??


----------



## italian (Dec 14, 2006)

I love to watch Dr House,M.D.It is funny film.I am graduated but i guess the diagnosis only less than 50 percent.I hope that they are true everything he says about medicine.Because manythings he said about the diseases go directly to my long term memory. Now i am in seattle,USA i don't know in which channel i can find Dr HOUSE MD or i will try to find DVD RENT


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I just bought season 2 of house today... hoping to watch it soon.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

Rehan said:


> Isn't it weird how Hugh Laurie has a british accent in real life but on the show it doesn't come through at all? That stuff always fascinates me how people can do that.


 
yea i can do that..oh so cool i am


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

He does it really well though. I've heard some other british people try it (my cousins) and it was a terrible shot


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

I like how the doctors break into the patients homes to find out background info. Cuz that's totally legal and realistic. I think we learn "break-ins and assault" in 5th year here in Shifa.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

I still love House, but season 3 and the beginning of season 4 don't seem to have the same charm as the first two seasons. Anyone getting the same feeling?

It's cool though that Kal Penn has signed on to be in a few episodes this season #laugh


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

hahaha the last episode had a priceless House quote, he says it while there's a documentary crew at the hospital in this totally sarcastic voice:

"I became a doctor because of the movie _Patch Adams_"


----------



## levic (Aug 9, 2007)

Smeer said:


> "I became a doctor because of the movie _Patch Adams_"


haha yea that's a good one!
One of my favorite ones is 
*Dr. House*: Do a stool sample to check for parasites, blood culture to rule out infection, and ANA for lupus.
*Dr. Cameron*: Because he screamed?*
Dr. Chase*: It could also be an environmental reaction... an allergy, dust, weed, pollen, something he ate...*
Dr. House*: Check the house and run a lung ventilation scan... the lungs are in the chest too, right?
*Dr. Foreman*: I had a date last night. She screamed. Should we spend $100,000 testing her?
*Dr. House*: Of course not... this isn't a veterinary hospital. ZING!


love that ZING!
The only shows I download.. ehm I mean watch on the tv completely legally.. #eekis House and Desperate Housewives. But House rules over Desperate Housewives of course.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

levic said:


> love that ZING!
> The only shows I download.. ehm I mean watch on the tv completely legally.. #eekis House and Desperate Housewives. But House rules over Desperate Housewives of course.



haha


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

In the lecture hall, House plays Quidd?s early folk music from before he went punk. House fires Amber and Thirteen. He?s keeping all the men. Amber is upset. Cuddy insists that House keep one woman on his team. She wants him to hire Thirteen back. House smiles. That was his plan all along.


house will be back in a week i think after 2 months


----------



## ramyazzam (Feb 16, 2008)

House makes it COOL to be a lonely obcessive professional, the way he interprets life and objects to almost anything that makes sense, and always turns out to be right is kind of... sending a message which I don't know is positive or negative... it kind of tells you that, as long as your the best at what you do, you can get away with breaking every other rule... from being rude to people, ignoring protocols and ethics to doping...

I admit I like Wilson more, he's a more compassionate person, and he always proves House to be wrong, by using House's own twisted logic... and the one where House druged him with amphetamines was hilarious


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Its obvious he's going to end up firing ALLL of these new doctors before the end of the season and end up back w/the original 3. Its just the mystery of how it will unfold


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Its obvious he's going to end up firing ALLL of these new doctors before the end of the season and end up back w/the original 3. Its just the mystery of how it will unfold


You know, I wouldn't be completely surprised if that's what really _did_ happen at the end of this season #laugh.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

It is wat happens though its written everywhere online.. and this season is OVER


----------



## Huda (Aug 15, 2008)

My cousins introduced me to this series, it's interesting and inspiring I must say. #cool


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

House was somewhat medically relevant for the first two seasons. After that, it started to enhance its soap opera side a bit more. Fourth season was fun to watch but again, was very dramatic and unbelievable. That being said, I am eagerly waiting for the 5th season to commence... #happy


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

its all about entertainment no matter how its done.. they have so far managed to keep doing that!


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> its all about entertainment no matter how its done.. they have so far managed to keep doing that!



Cannot say that i disagree with you there... the finale to season 4 was mind blowing #shocked


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

danny said:


> the finale to season 4 was mind blowing #shocked


Yeah dude the last two episodes of season 4 were probably the best I've seen. I gotta hand it to the crew, I thought House was reaching its low in season 3, but they really picked it up and brought it back with season 4. I'm pretty excited about season 5 myself!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

the writers strike actually had its benefits... specially with series like prison break.. instead of the action/story being spread out over 23 episodes or so with things happening slowly, they had to pack all the goodness in 13 episodes or so which made for an awesome viewing experience.

and with house even though its not that kind of show this season they made the shows more connected with an ongoing story line instead of just interesting individual episodes which made it a bit interesting... downloading the last 2 episodes in 720p format, was awesome!


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

maik7upurz said:


> the writers strike actually had its benefits... specially with series like prison break.. instead of the action/story being spread out over 23 episodes or so with things happening slowly, they had to pack all the goodness in 13 episodes or so which made for an awesome viewing experience.
> 
> and with house even though its not that kind of show this season they made the shows more connected with an ongoing story line instead of just interesting individual episodes which made it a bit interesting... downloading the last 2 episodes in 720p format, was awesome!


Yes, almost every running seasons were forced to compress their story lines resulting in some brilliant scripts and hence, scenes that were simply out of this world. I specially liked the Lost season finale but still was not satisfied with the finale cliffhanger, oh well #confused. 

As for house, I still think it would be better if they stick to some medical-oriented material along with soap opera... too much of either sides make a show look very dull #dull.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

It's one of my favorite shows.
Just my two cents - If Wilson was female, House and her would make the perfect couple.


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

paddu said:


> It's one of my favorite shows.
> Just my two cents - If Wilson was female, House and her would make the perfect couple.



hahahaa. true that. but then, it would ruin the fun, or would it #wink


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

I guess the show wouldn't be able to produce the episodes it has produced recently. But see, that's why I said "if". #happy

My favorite quote from House is from the pilot - "You don't die with dignity, you live with it."... or something along those lines.


----------



## brightandcozy (Aug 5, 2008)

*House*

I've not really sat down to watch house and determine if I'll like it or not. Probably I would someday. Right now, I'm watching the likes of One tree hill and Desperate housewives. Anyone like it?#sorryBut I love them.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Not really into those, brightandcozy. But hey, each to his own. #happy
Btw, does anyone watch Scrubs? Great show (even though it seems to be going down the drain now...)
Another thing - I hate blonde Cameron.


----------



## hitman (Jul 28, 2008)

awesome show house.He has the worst manners and yet he is able to pull off such amazing results.I like his constant vigilance,using real life examples in diseases and continuous determination.


----------



## mulzie (Aug 12, 2008)

i love House but i never get to really watch it. i love scrubs too they seem to have so much fun!


----------



## bananamtn007 (Sep 4, 2008)

*RE: House*

I LOVE that show.:happy:


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

whens the next episode of house coming out, ie season 5


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> whens the next episode of house coming out, ie season 5


Late September, around the 23rd I think.


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Everyone in Nishtar is hooked on House, Lost, Prison Break, and Heroes. Haha.
There is this 4th Year student who plays the House soundtrack while he studies and keeps a cane next to the desk hahahah.


----------



## Ph.Krauss (Nov 29, 2011)

House MD won my heart, hands down. Especially when Olivia Wilde came in. A friend gave me a DVD of the first season way, way back as a gift and I just got hooked. I'm on its 6th season (I bought DVD's of the next seasons, no pirates!). I still got a few episodes to go. I want to watch them in order.

I tried watching Grey's Anatomy and I stopped after seeing one segment. No offense fans. It's just me. I acknowledge that other people like those kinds of shows. I'm just on a different taste from you, I guess. Not better nor worse, just different.


----------

